# Gameloft Compatibility Thread with Working Version #'s!



## Larry94

This thread is created in the attempt to prevent threads such as "hw does 9mm wrk??"

Rules:

Post games in the following format:

*GameName*

*GameVersion*

*Edits required to get the game working*

Also, Do not post in this thread unless:

1. You are adding a game to the list.

2. You are troubleshooting a game in this list.

So let us begin!

BUILD.PROP EDITING TUTORIAL. THANKS TO REVERENDKJR














________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - Asphalt 6: Adrenaline

Version # - Latest Market Version (10 Cent Sale)

Edit the following lines in the build.prop file to:

ro.product.model=GT-I9100
ro.product.brand=samsung
________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - 9mm

Version # - v1.02 Tegra HD

1. Install Chainfire 3D from the Android Market.
2. Configure Chainfire 3D by installing the CF3D Driver and Plugins.
3. Go to Default OpenGL settings and tick the following settings:

Use Plugin = Nvidia
Disable MapBuffer = ON
Reduce texture size = ON
_____________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - NOVA 2 *

Version # = Market v1.01 HD

1. Use a tool such as Absolute System Tools to modify the following build.prop lines to:

ro.model = Nexus S
ro.manufacturer = samsung

2. Reboot the TP and install the Game.

*Known errors: some screens are windowed and Menus are distorted. Yet gameplay is fine and fullscreen.
________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - Modern Combat 2*

Version # - 1.2.6

Unknown or not necessary. User had build.prop set to Nexus S

*The gun cross-hair is situated to the right of the gun. Causing awkward gameplay.

________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - Star Front Collision

Version # - 1.0.0 (Possibly Galaxy Tab Version)

Changes not necessary. User had build.prop set to Nexus S.

________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - Backstab HD

Version # - Latest market version (From the 10 cent sale)

Edit the following lines in the build.prop file to

ro.product.model=SGH-T989
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=SGH-T989
ro.product.device=SGH-T989

Install Chainfire 3D reduce texture size to get better frame rates.

________________________________________________________________________________________

COOL NON-GAMELOFT GAMES WORTH MENTIONING:

Game - Dead Space

Version # - 1.1.33

Changes not nesessary. User had build.prop set to Nexus S
________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit for Adreno (Not Gameloft)

Version # v1.0.18

Unknown or not necessary. User had build.prop set to Nexus S

________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - Spectal Souls

Version # - 2.4

Chainfire 3d with PowerVR plugin + Disable RGBA emu
________________________________________________________________________________________

Game - Shadowgun

Version # - Any version works fine on alpha 3.5

________________________________________________________________________________________



b16 said:


> Please do not use our system to share paid apps, and also it is illegal. Please see HERE


----------



## angellsl

Nova 2 works without changing build prop


----------



## Larry94

angellsl said:


> Nova 2 works without changing build prop


For the version I specified it does. *FIRST POST UPDATED*


----------



## halyoder

So how do I get this version of 9mm I bought the one in the market and it doesn't work. And I've Googled this versions and all the links are dead.


----------



## ic2droids

Here just use my modded build prob... only a few small changes and u can download anything... just don't change the density.

https://www.box.net/shared/soylj8blijsyz826qvi4

PLEASE link to this site and don't use my link on other sites thanks

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuAn64m

where can i find the 9mm v 1.0.2 tegra version? i just can´t find it anywhere


----------



## QuAn64m

ic2droids said:


> Here just use my modded build prob... only a few small changes and u can download anything... just don't change the density.
> 
> https://www.box.net/shared/soylj8blijsyz826qvi4
> 
> PLEASE link to this site and don't use my link on other sites thanks
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


wtf is this resolution?


----------



## joenilan

QuAn64m said:


> wtf is this resolution?


he set his density to 240dpi. standard for android handsets and more compatible with games.

btw.

Working:
Dead Space v1.1.33 (not gameloft i know but still amazing graphics)
Starfront: Collision v1.0.0 (Galaxy Tab Version I think)
Brothers in Arms 2 v1.0.1
N.O.V.A. 2 v1.0.1 (Galaxy Tab Version I think)
Eternal Legacy v1.0.1 (Galaxy Tab)

Partially:
Dungeon Hunter 2 (Galaxy Tab)
Black bar at the top, shows buttons but because of the blackbar it moves where you physically have to touch.

have these installed without changing my screen density
i do have it set to:
ro.model = Nexus S
ro.manufacturer = samsung

will report when i get more


----------



## QuAn64m

ah ok now i know...didnt know what density means  
have u ever testet 9mm, joenilan ? that game does not work 4 me


----------



## Larry94

QuAn64m said:


> ah ok now i know...didnt know what density means
> have u ever testet 9mm, joenilan ? that game does not work 4 me


Care to be a bit more specific? Version # and Problem?


----------



## QuAn64m

version 1.0.0 and version 1.0.1..edited the build.prop as mentioned in another thread and it keeps saying that my device is not compatible


----------



## Larry94

You are using the wrong Version. The OP specifically said to use v1.02 Tegra HD Version. Chainfire 3d is required to run the game T_T


----------



## QuAn64m

mhh ok...but i cant find the version anywhere i have chainfire3d installed


----------



## joenilan

QuAn64m said:


> ah ok now i know...didnt know what density means
> have u ever testet 9mm, joenilan ? that game does not work 4 me


you have to use chainfire 3d & nvidia tegra plugin, and change default opengl settings to what it says in the first post, a reboot maybe required not sure, i was having problems at first using "per-app OpenGL" settings in chainfire 3d which wasnt working.

edit: woops just realized answered already


----------



## QuAn64m

thanks


----------



## halyoder

Can you help me out with the correct version of 9mm I bought itbut can't download it. And I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## DarkRedFlame

halyoder said:


> Can you help me out with the correct version of 9mm I bought itbut can't download it. And I can't find it anywhere.


Change your build.prop settings to
ro.model = Nexus S
ro.manufacturer = samsung

You should be able to download it now


----------



## DarkRedFlame

hypermetalsonic said:


> I just installed Dead Space from 4share (v1.1.33), and trying to get it to download the require MB or whatever.
> It just sits at... NaN 0MB of 0 MB
> 
> You mention something about user having proper build? What exactly does that mean??
> 
> *edit* I just installed that Absolute System Tool you mentioned..
> You say to Change * ro.product.model=HP Touchpad *to *ro.model = Nexus S *(no .product in between?..)
> Same for the *ro.manufacturer = samsung?*
> 
> Then Dead Space should download that MB stuff? Could changing this screw up the TP? Or this thing harmless/safe? Just wondering...


Add the product is between, sorry my bad


----------



## kicker22004

hey i've tried Order and Chaos with no success...anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Larry94

hypermetalsonic said:


> I just installed Dead Space from 4share (v1.1.33), and trying to get it to download the require MB or whatever.
> It just sits at... NaN 0MB of 0 MB
> 
> You mention something about user having proper build? What exactly does that mean??
> 
> *edit* I just installed that Absolute System Tool you mentioned..
> You say to Change * ro.product.model=HP Touchpad *to *ro.model = Nexus S *(no .product in between?..)
> Same for the *ro.manufacturer = samsung?*
> 
> Then Dead Space should download that MB stuff? Could changing this screw up the TP? Or this thing harmless/safe? Just wondering...


I had the same problem with the Download. I just found a download that included the SD card data and put it on my SD Card.









I would gladly share the link but the link is dead









Also, Do not remove anything before the = sign in the build.prop. I merely called it ro.model to point you to the correct line.


----------



## eQDarkness

If anyone got the 1.02 9mm and 1.133 Dead space +sd PLZ msg me
1.1.37 Dead space won't work for me

& someone managed to get Backstab running?
Thx

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## eQDarkness

kicker22004 said:


> hey i've tried Order and Chaos with no success...anyone have any ideas?


The 1.04 Version from the market works
But i bought it with my Sgs 2.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## b16

Please do not use our system to share paid apps, and also it is illegal. Please see HERE


----------



## eQDarkness

b16 said:


> Please do not use our system to share paid apps, and also it is illegal. Please see HERE


I posses the games in original on my sgs2. Got many of them free via Gameloft weeks








The problem is, that the newest usually is not the working Version Tor our tab

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## muz

UNO HD 3.4.1 
Opens in lower left of screen. Touchscreen acts asif its fullscreen.
basically unplayable.

Set as Nexus S


----------



## bierli

joenilan said:


> you have to use chainfire 3d & nvidia tegra plugin, and change default opengl settings to what it says in the first post, a reboot maybe required not sure, i was having problems at first using "per-app OpenGL" settings in chainfire 3d which wasnt working.
> 
> edit: woops just realized answered already


I changed my build.prob to Nexus S and samsung. Downloaded 9mm and changed the properties in the same way.
But with this the game is in black and white and there is a white Box on the left side.

What could i do?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94

bierli said:


> I changed my build.prob to Nexus S and samsung. Downloaded 9mm and changed the properties in the same way.
> But with this the game is in black and white and there is a white Box on the left side.
> 
> What could i do?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


The OP does not say the Build.prop edit makes the game work. it says to use Chainfire 3D.


----------



## bierli

I did also the steps with chainfire. :-(

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94

bierli said:


> I did also the steps with chainfire. :-(
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Version #?


----------



## dammad

hi guys,

I would like to know if some one have installed Spiderman game?
i tried but it does work?

thanks in advance,


----------



## Larry94

dammad said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I would like to know if some one have installed Spiderman game?
> i tried but it does work?
> 
> thanks in advance,


No, but I will give it a look later.


----------



## jdub

Order and Chaos working for me...:

1) Set build.prop as per OP instructions above - should present to market as Samsung Nexus S.
2) Download from market and download data pack (note - uninstall / delete data pack as needed and re-install if you weren't set as Nexus S - I had to anyway)
3) Set chainfire 3d for Nvidia plugin (see other posts above) - DO NOT need any other options selected (confirmed - playing now







)

Cheers and tyvm to the more senior users who are posting all the good stuff.

Edit: Version 1.0.4


----------



## davidevan84

Im sure several of you know this, But one thing that has worked well with me specifically with games that say not compatible. If you have another android device that is compatible download the game with that device. Need root on other device using titanium do a backup of that game and transfer the apk to your touchpad. This has worked wonders for myself







. Hopefully this helps (This was the only way I could get Spectral Souls to work)


----------



## Larry94

davidevan84 said:


> Order and Chaos working for me...:
> 
> 1) Set build.prop as per OP instructions above - should present to market as Samsung Nexus S.
> 2) Download from market and download data pack (note - uninstall / delete data pack as needed and re-install if you weren't set as Nexus S - I had to anyway)
> 3) Set chainfire 3d for Nvidia plugin (see other posts above) - DO NOT need any other options selected (confirmed - playing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers and tyvm to the more senior users who are posting all the good stuff.
> 
> Edit: Version 1.0.4


Thank you







I will update the OP with your information


----------



## jdub

Backstab and Order and Chaos both on sale for $.99 now fyi guys, but Backstab does not work for me after the intro movie plays. If anyone gets it running, details are welcomed...


----------



## Larry94

jdub said:


> Backstab and Order and Chaos both on sale for $.99 now fyi guys, but Backstab does not work for me after the intro movie plays. If anyone gets it running, details are welcomed...


Alright. I'll work on it tonight.


----------



## davidevan84

Hey Larry, Im running 2.3 Just use titanium and then copy the file to your touchpad and you should be golden. Good luck!



Larry94 said:


> Could you go to settings>applications>manange applications>Spectral Souls to find what version you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update the OP with your information


----------



## davidevan84

we should start a spreadsheet or something with a list of games versions and games using chainfire with proper setup.etc


----------



## jdub

kicker22004 said:


> hey i've tried Order and Chaos with no success...anyone have any ideas?


Kicker.. did you follow the instruction in OP? What behavior do you get? More info please


----------



## eQDarkness

jdub said:


> Backstab and Order and Chaos both on sale for $.99 now fyi guys, but Backstab does not work for me after the intro movie plays. If anyone gets it running, details are welcomed...


Yeah. If anyone gets Backstab running PLZ tell us how

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## bierli

Larry94 said:


> Version #?


Chainfire or Version of the game?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## bierli

Chainfire is 3.3 pro.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94

eQDarkness said:


> Yeah. If anyone gets Backstab running PLZ tell us how
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk










I just got it working... Will update the OP shortly.


----------



## bierli

Ok the version of the game is 1.0.1 and i need 1.0.2?

How can i get it? (I bought it from market and changed build.prob to nexus)

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## krylon360

eQDarkness said:


> I posses the games in original on my sgs2. Got many of them free via Gameloft weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, that the newest usually is not the working Version Tor our tab
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Just because you got them for free during "Gameloft week" doesn't mean everyone else did, and it doesn't mean that they are free now. This would still be considered sharing payed apps.


----------



## schwatter

Someone know if Tintin HD will work?


----------



## Larry94

schwatter said:


> Someone know if Tintin HD will work?


Why don't you go ahead and try it out? I am tired of testing games I don't even like../


----------



## HANGMAN

any one tried spider man from game loft i can't see all screen so i can't see jump key any help


----------



## schwatter

Larry94 said:


> Why don't you go ahead and try it out? I am tired of testing games I don't even like../


huh? because it cost money? so i just want to know if it work before i download.
not all people do piracy...


----------



## Larry94

OP updated with Shadowgun.


----------



## bierli

No answer to my questions?

:-(

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94

bierli said:


> No answer to my questions?
> 
> :-(
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


The answer is in the OP. you used 1.01 instead of 1.02. I'll leave it up to you on how you obtain it.


----------



## Ex4scape

Hi guys

any help to get Backstab HD working ? Which version of the game , Chainfire plugin, Build.prop ?

Thanx

bYe
E

Found everything on first page :-(

Sorry


----------



## Ex4scape

Hi

installed Tintin. Loads about 800MB then I got an blackscreen. Not working. Tested with PoverVR und Tegra plugins.

bYe
E


----------



## eQDarkness

Ex4scape said:


> Hi guys
> 
> any help to get Backstab HD working ? Which version of the game , Chainfire plugin, Build.prop ?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> bYe
> E
> 
> Found everything on first page :-(
> 
> Sorry


VERSION: Newest from Market (halloween sale 0'79)
Chainfire with powervr plugin & reduced texture size and quality
Runs smooth

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry94

OP Updated with Spectral Souls. (I am playing it atm







)


----------



## bma2010

Chain Fire3D ... doesnt install on my TP, Error could not write to /system coming up?

How to install the CF3D Drivers?

tx


----------



## Larry94

bma2010 said:


> Chain Fire3D ... doesnt install on my TP, Error could not write to /system coming up?
> 
> How to install the CF3D Drivers?
> 
> tx


Download root explorer and mount /system as Read, Write.


----------



## PsHayes

Does anyone know how to get Dungeon Hunter or Dungeon Hunter 2 to work?


----------



## Larry94

PsHayes said:


> Does anyone know how to get Dungeon Hunter or Dungeon Hunter 2 to work?


I'll test it later...


----------



## eQDarkness

PsHayes said:


> Does anyone know how to get Dungeon Hunter or Dungeon Hunter 2 to work?


Dungeon Hunter1 crashes after loadingDungeon Hunter2 has a black bar at the top of the screen & buttons are moved

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawsonmh15

Hey Larry, 9mm is locking up at the "Family meeting" map... Any ideas?


----------



## Larry94

Lawsonmh15 said:


> Hey Larry, 9mm is locking up at the "Family meeting" map... Any ideas?


Is that level before or after the Night Club level? Because I never got past that level and I never had any issues.


----------



## joenilan

Larry94 said:


> Is that level before or after the Night Club level? Because I never got past that level and I never had any issues.


i'm actually stuck i think around the nightclub where u have to gesture a circle to open a gate or something, any suggestions?


----------



## Lawsonmh15

joenilan said:


> i'm actually stuck i think around the nightclub where u have to gesture a circle to open a gate or something, any suggestions?


do the circles inside of the arrow circles


----------



## Larry94

joenilan said:


> i'm actually stuck i think around the nightclub where u have to gesture a circle to open a gate or something, any suggestions?


Exactly where I was stuck. Thanks Lawson for the tip.


----------



## vsawri

Dungeon Hunter HD v3.4.0
for LGP990, Optimus 2x, Star Dop
works for HP Touchpad with ChainFire3D NVidia Plugin
this seems to be the only working full screen version that I could find. The tablet versions hang at loading and options. All other versions crash on load.


----------



## bma2010

Larry94 said:


> Download root explorer and mount /system as Read, Write.


Thanks for the tip... I have managed to install chainfire, But there are now plugins on the list? Do I have to install the Plugins seperatley?


----------



## Larry94

bma2010 said:


> Thanks for the tip... I have managed to install chainfire, But there are now plugins on the list? Do I have to install the Plugins seperatley?


Download the plugins here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1364-chainfire-3d-and-all-the-plugins-for-thd-games/

Place them anywhere you like on the touchpad. And chainfire will automatically find them. Install them.


----------



## bma2010

Larry94 said:


> Download the plugins here. http://rootzwiki.com...-for-thd-games/
> 
> Place them anywhere you like on the touchpad. And chainfire will automatically find them. Install them.


----------



## Larry94

OP updated with better method for Backstab and Asphalt 6: Adrenaline.


----------



## thomas1097

Anyone have the proper build.prop for Let's Golf 3 HD?

I've tried a few from HTC to Galaxy Tab but I always get a tiled screen after the intro and no touch response.

Also, I've tried setting the chainfire settings to no avail. Any suggestions to the chainfire settings?


----------



## mesh

FYI, Backstab HD works great with this setup, no need for weird chainfire plugins or settings.

Touchpad CM7A3
1.5 ghz - 192 mhz with ondemand scaling
Latest 10cent version downloaded from market spoofed as a Tmobile samsung galaxy s 2 (version with APQ8060 and adreno 220) (same as HP touchpad)

ro.product.model=SGH-T989
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name-SGH-T989
ro.product.device=SGH-T989
ro.product.board=tenderloin

Chainfire 3D installed but no plugins or settings enabled except for CF3D driver being installed


----------



## jinchoung

hey guys,

anyone else running chainfire3d pro and not getting powervr to show up even though you installed it?

nvidia and qualcomm show up but no powervr and it seems like a bunch of gameloft games run with powervr.

anyone else encounter these symptoms and anyone have a fix? thanks.

jin


----------



## jinchoung

i think i found the problem - the powervr plugin linked here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1364-chainfire-3d-and-all-the-plugins-for-thd-games/ actually installed nvidia instead. found that by installing them one at a time....

hopefully, i can find a good plugin somewhere....

jin


----------



## Larry94

OP Updated with a Backstab that doesn't require Chainfire to run, but needs it to get decent frame rate on alpha 3.5

Shadowgun is now listed as working on alpha 3.5

Enjoy!


----------



## KaliKot

My shadowgun is still screwed up on A3.5.

I reloaded my save and it only shows the gun and freezes

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dalingrin

KaliKot said:


> My shadowgun is still screwed up on A3.5.
> 
> I reloaded my save and it only shows the gun and freezes
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


Works for me. All I did was install A3.5 and install Shadowgun from the market.


----------



## KaliKot

dalingrin said:


> Works for me. All I did was install A3.5 and install Shadowgun from the market.


I tried 1.0.4 and the graphics glitches are still happening for me.

anyone else having problems?

I remember it working perfectly on alpha 2


----------



## vilator

anyone get shadow guardian to work? always black screen after downloading data


----------



## Larry94

vilator said:


> anyone get shadow guardian to work? always black screen after downloading data


Tried numerous versions. None worked.


----------



## muz

schwatter said:


> Someone know if Tintin HD will work?


v1.09 dl from market during 0.99c sale doesnt work for me.
downloaded all the data correctly, however upon opening it gets past the "checkin licence" box and then just stays on a black screen.

build.prop set to HTC Pyramid as mentioned by Larry94 in another thread.


----------



## Larry94

muz said:


> v1.09 dl from market during 0.99c sale doesnt work for me.
> downloaded all the data correctly, however upon opening it gets past the "checkin licence" box and then just stays on a black screen.
> 
> build.prop set to HTC Pyramid as mentioned by Larry94 in another thread.


Try SGH-T989


----------



## mesh

Anyone able to see and download modern combat 3? Its on sale for 99 cents today only. Currently set to sgh-989 for my build.prop . Heard reports others with touchpads and cm7 got to download and got it working but no info on their settings.


----------



## Varemenos

mesh said:


> Anyone able to see and download modern combat 3? Its on sale for 99 cents today only. Currently set to sgh-989 for my build.prop . Heard reports others with touchpads and cm7 got to download and got it working but no info on their settings.


I have set my build.prop as GT-I9000 and it works just fine


----------



## muz

just so im clear. Is the build.prop only used by the market when installing so it know's which version to download? Is it used after that?

I dont want to have to change the build.prop constantly just to play a different game, so i assume that once you have the game installed, it doesnt need the build.prop in order to play?


----------



## Larry94

mesh said:


> just so im clear. Is the build.prop only used by the market when installing so it know's which version to download? Is it used after that?
> 
> I dont want to have to change the build.prop constantly just to play a different game, so i assume that once you have the game installed, it doesnt need the build.prop in order to play?


Just do your build.prop before you install. Than download the extra data and you can put your build.prop back to normal.


----------



## mesh

Can anyone post their full build.prop? I've tried multiple configurations and I mist be missing something. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## maiop

Anyone know the legal way of obtaining 9mm tegra version? When you go to gamelofts website on your mobile phone you can choose what device you are, and what games are available for that device. Which device is the tegra edition designed for? I tried the Asus Transformer and it didn't have it listed as an available app.


----------



## Varemenos

mesh said:


> Can anyone post their full build.prop? I've tried multiple configurations and I mist be missing something. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Your build.prop right now is GT-I9100 not GT-I9000


----------



## mesh

Varemenos said:


> Your build.prop right now is GT-I9100 not GT-I9000


facepalm

Thanks!


----------



## eddy2004man

oing to have to modify the prop everytime we download one of these games?


----------



## Larry94

eddy2004man said:


> oing to have to modify the prop everytime we download one of these games?


I prefer to keep mine on the SGH-T989 always. Pretty sure it has the same CPU/GPU as the TP and has good compatibility.


----------



## slayerpsp

Market 9mm works perfect no chainfire needed set build prop to model PG86100 Brand Sprint or Htc didnt seem to matter this is the evo 3d build prop same insides so it works well. Backstab and Modern Combat 3 also work great from the Market using this build prop no chainfire needed


----------



## slayerpsp

maiop said:


> Anyone know the legal way of obtaining 9mm tegra version? When you go to gamelofts website on your mobile phone you can choose what device you are, and what games are available for that device. Which device is the tegra edition designed for? I tried the Asus Transformer and it didn't have it listed as an available app.


Acer a500 supports it im using 9mm from the market build prop set to evo 3d PG86100 make Sprint


----------



## Varemenos

Anyone got dungeon hunter 2 to work? (proper screen size)


----------



## mesh

9mm appears to be crashing on my TP with the SPH-989 build prop. Will try the evo 3d build.prop and report back


----------



## Varemenos

mesh said:


> 9mm appears to be crashing on my TP with the SPH-989 build prop. Will try the evo 3d build.prop and report back


GT-I9000 and GT-I9100 works fine (though you will need to use chainfire3D to fix the texture/rendering issues)


----------



## eddy2004man

has anyone got nfl pro 2012 to work?


----------



## slayerpsp

eddy2004man said:


> has anyone got nfl pro 2012 to work?


it will work but has white boxs were the controls should be its playable but just real ugly


----------



## Link2999

Finally got Order & Chaos to work on CM9 Alpha 2. Had to reinstall Dalingrin's 120dpi build prop, then edit the model to
PG86100 and brand to Sprint.​


----------



## gravity360

Still can't get Starfront collision 1.0.0 to work. At first it wouldn't download, so I pushed the apk to my evo 3d and downloaded the data. Now when I try it just keeps checking and retiring to download but just restarts. It will state something about "Do you wish to download via wifi" so i click yes, and it sits there for about 10 seconds then it goes right back to that same message prompting Yes or No. Now version 1.0.8 downloads fine, but however when you launch the game, screen goes black for 5 seconds and it crashes out. My build prop right now is default 160dpi default model and brand.


----------



## ahmedtsadek

anybody know anything to help playing brother in arms CM9 touchpad??


----------

